# Exterior woodwork paint? Any decorators on here?



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

I'm re-cladding a section of the front of the house in tongue and groove softwood.
I'd like to give it the best paint protection I can (a specific paint colour, not a stain or varnish).
What's recognised as the best quality paint nowadays, Dulux trade, Leyland, Johnsons, Crown trade etc.

Also, is water based as good as solvent based these days? (or is it just health and safety stuff with compromised results).

T in A


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

I was recommended to use , http://www.zinsseruk.com/product-category/multi-purpose-primers/
I found it very easy to apply and it gave a superb finish


----------



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

grandadbaza said:


> I was recommended to use , http://www.zinsseruk.com/product-category/multi-purpose-primers/
> I found it very easy to apply and it gave a superb finish


Thanks, interesting. I like the sound of primer and top coat all in one.


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

chilly said:


> Thanks, interesting. I like the sound of primer and top coat all in one.


Forgot to say I gave it 2 coats


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Paint each piece with primer after cutting to length including the cut ends, at least twice, preferably 3 coats as you're never going to see them again, also use stainless or brass/copper screws or nails, not galv or plain steel.
I use an all in one for this job, you need the protection of multiple coats, I prefer Johnstones oil based gloss these days, water based primers are okay though.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Personally, unless it is a job just to sell the property and even then, I would not use soft wood.
Either a good hard wood, or better still for nil maintenance,use a different material.
If you use stainless fixings, there is stainless and stainless. Quality I mean!
Brass is good, but be careful not to break the screws. A pilot hole is good!


----------



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

grandadbaza said:


> I was recommended to use , http://www.zinsseruk.com/product-category/multi-purpose-primers/
> I found it very easy to apply and it gave a superb finish


Quite fancy using this but I can only find black or white for sale anywhere.
I need some tinting up to a RAL colour. They do list a tint base on their web site http://www.zinsseruk.com/product/allcoat-exterior/
But I can't find anyone to tint it to the colour I want :frown2:


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

chilly said:


> Quite fancy using this but I can only find black or white for sale anywhere.
> I need some tinting up to a RAL colour. They do list a tint base on their web site http://www.zinsseruk.com/product/allcoat-exterior/
> But I can't find anyone to tint it to the colour I want :frown2:


I get mine from the local Crown Decorator Centre , https://www.crownpaints.co.uk/

They will tint it to any colour you want , you can take something the colour you want and they will copy it or to to a RAL colour
Dont know where your nearest is ,but the website has a depot locator


----------



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

Ah! ...I've been on the Crown trade and Dulux trade web sites and they don't list it. I assumed they wouldn't sell it as it would conflict with their own brand paints.
I'll give my local Crown centre a ring.
Thanks again.


----------



## acctutor (Oct 3, 2009)

Chilly,

For anything external I always use International Yacht Enamel, if it was good enough for the hull of a boat in the water for 7 months at a time, then it should be fine for house timber.

However, there is only a limited range of colours and it will need more coats than standard paints, BUT, the finish is superb and the gloss stays forever (well not forever, but many years.

Regards

Bill & Patsy


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Before applying primers or paint on exterior softwood I would use something like this to protect the timber. Not cheap but well worth it.

https://www.cuprinol.co.uk/products/wood_preserver_clear_(bp).jsp

Terry


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

I am jut using Linseed Oil paint on some new exterior sash windows and timber facia board , its brilliant stuff, have a google of Oricalcum linseed oil paint or Allback.

Takes a good 24 hours to dry but so worth it.

Paul.


----------

